
Australia Bans Cash for All Purchases Over $7,500 (Jul 2019) - endorphone
https://gizmodo.com/australia-bans-cash-for-all-purchases-over-7-500-start-1825946888
======
superkuh
The war on cash marches on. The limit will get lower and lower and eventually
individuals will have no right to trade or enter into transactions as
individuals. You'll always have to use a third party institution to pay for
things. Paying yourself will be a crime and transactions will be at their
whim. All economic activity will be surveilled and stored.

------
tonyztan
Original post on this topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17043340](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17043340)

------
teilo
Thus encouraging the black market economy to transition to cryptocurrency even
faster.

------
mogoman
They have similar limits in Europe already. Is this also the case in the US?

~~~
iamatworknow
Technically in the US any transaction over $10,000 is supposed to be reported
to the IRS ([https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-
pdf/f8300.pdf](https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f8300.pdf)), but I'm not sure
how strict enforcement is on that.

------
vlucas
Curious. By "cash" do they mean only actual stacks of bills or all forms of
"paper" payment like checks and cashier's checks too? Maybe not since those
require a bank account and are traceable?

~~~
Willson50
The article says checks are allowed.

------
bitconion
so... use bitcoins!

